# introducing: DreamChi (pillows) ^_^



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi everyone, I finally got around to finishing up a cute dog pillow. I didn't want to show it to anyone until i was satisfied with the results. My inspiration came from my boyfriend's mother who has been sewing for over 30 years now and she guided me along the way step by step.
For now i will be only working on pillows but further advancing to more products like small stuffed toys, collars fabricated/rhinestones, and clothes.
Each pillow will come "dexter approved" and made with the finest washable materials and a easy flap option to take out the pillow to wash. of course the most important thing of all...each stitch will be sewn out of love :love3:
website coming soon!
via e-mail: [email protected]

available in different sizes and patterns as requested =)
prices vary on size

*Pink Choco Soufflé*
this particular one has cotton fabrics, baby pink laces, 100% polyester fiber for the inside of the pillow for maximum comfort.
Sizing is 20 in x 20 in








the back shows the flap option








the separate part filled with the cushioning








it looks good enough to eat!








*nibble nibble* "no dexter!" but mommmm i showing how tough it is








ah the wonders of polyester








teehee!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

see everyone?








i so relaxed








my lovely pose modeling!








finally! a place to chew my bullies 








come on fellow chis! this will make you knock out








in any place








i'll be waiting here just for you guys :hello1:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Vetry nice pillow. Great job. Dexter makes it look very comfy.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

lovely beds! Does it come with a free Dexter  Ill have three if so! lol xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh yes i'll have a free Dexter as well,the list is getting longer by the day.They are lovely can't wait to see more !!!!! Clever girl


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

It's wonderful! How great is it that you get along so well with BF's mother 
I love Dexter as the little model Chi. He does a great job of demonstrating the
many lovely features of the DreamChi pillow. I would be interested to see what
other fabric choices you have--this one is very pretty. Nice job!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah Pidge you're so creative.. well done.. Dexter looks v v v v comfy!!! I need to be getting creative!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What a great doggie pillow.. and what an awesome "model!" Creating something yourself is so rewarding, and you have done a beautifu job. Congrats...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Well aren't you Miss Crafty?! I love it!! Great job Pidge. Keep up the good work!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

aweeee Good job!!! it looks great!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

loverly cushion!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

well done pidge it looks great


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow your really talented and Dexter I see gives his seal of approval, but how do you get them off him to sell... I think Dexter has claimed them as his own lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Vetry nice pillow. Great job. Dexter makes it look very comfy.


thank you! yes it's quite comfy a human can use it too haha =)


OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> lovely beds! Does it come with a free Dexter  Ill have three if so! lol xx


LOL!!! only you and michele would ask sucha thing hehe! 


michele said:


> Oh yes i'll have a free Dexter as well,the list is getting longer by the day.They are lovely can't wait to see more !!!!! Clever girl


lol @ list! yay! i cant wait to make more


Jerry'sMom said:


> It's wonderful! How great is it that you get along so well with BF's mother
> I love Dexter as the little model Chi. He does a great job of demonstrating the
> many lovely features of the DreamChi pillow. I would be interested to see what
> other fabric choices you have--this one is very pretty. Nice job!


thanks so much jerrysmom! yes i will have those other shots for you soon. the place where we got the fabric was so huge...that i didn't have a chance to buy everything LOL, so i only bought a small sample to see if anyone was interested. working on 1 other 1 tonight though =) oh and yes my bf's momma loves me to bits! =p


Daisydoo said:


> Ah Pidge you're so creative.. well done.. Dexter looks v v v v comfy!!! I need to be getting creative!!


thanks daisydoo! hehehe it's fun to be creative sometimes. lol @ "v v v" ^_^ too cute


chideb said:


> What a great doggie pillow.. and what an awesome "model!" Creating something yourself is so rewarding, and you have done a beautifu job. Congrats...


thanks deb! yes very very rewarding


Brodysmom said:


> Well aren't you Miss Crafty?! I love it!! Great job Pidge. Keep up the good work!


hehehe brodsymom! thank you!


I<3Gizmo said:


> aweeee Good job!!! it looks great!


thanks rach!!! ^_^


JRZL said:


> loverly cushion!


thank you!!!


~*Mandy*~ said:


> well done pidge it looks great


yay! thanks a lot and lots


Deme said:


> Wow your really talented and Dexter I see gives his seal of approval, but how do you get them off him to sell... I think Dexter has claimed them as his own lol


thanks deme! but i couldn't have done it without my bf's momma. hahaha yea well he's a clever boy so he knows when something is his and when something isn't =) i just give him socks as an exchange and he'll be happyboy again haha!

thanks everyone. you are all my official supporters! hehehe :hello1: stay tuned for more!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

"LOL!!! only you and michele would ask sucha thing hehe! " QUOTE

Tehe yes pidge because we all love him!! But Fifi says back off Michelle haha  x


----------

